# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Sondazh mbi zgjedhjet vendore në Shqipëri

## Albo

Duke qenë se partitë politike në Shqipëri sapo kanë nisur përgatitjet për fushatën e zgjedhjeve vendore në vend, ne po hapim ne forumin shqiptar sondazhin e rradhës për të matur pulsin e elektoratit shqiptar. Po të kini parasysh zgjedhjet e parlamentare të vitit të kaluar, rezultati i sondazhit të forumit shqiptar ishte shumë më afër se sondazhet e tjera të mbajtura me rezultatin final të zgjedhjeve.

Pasi te jepni voten tuaj, ju ftojme edhe te argumentoni me nje postim ne kete teme se cila ishin arsyet qe zgjodhet te votoni ashtu sic votuat. Kini parasysh qe ne sondazhe nuk ka replika apo komente mbi voten e gjithesecilit, por vetem lexim ne heshtje.

Albo

----------


## Macho

Nqs do me jepet mundesia dhe do gjendem ne Shqiperi, besoj se do te votoj per nje parti ne pozite. Po te isha akoma ne Shqiperi, duke pasur nje ide me te qarte te gjendjes atje, ndoshta do e argumentoja me mire, por gjithsesi do i shtoj disa fjale votes time. Shikoj nje apati tek drejtuesit e pushtetit vendor qe ndodhen ne opozite duke u munduar tja hedhin fajin qeverise. Sa vine konfliktet midis pushteteve shtohen dhe gjithmone e me pak po punohet. Emrat per mua jane asgje pervecse burim debati. Ne interesin tone, pushteti vendor duhet te shkoje me te njejtat hapa dhe te kete te njejtat synime me ate qendror. Duke qene se brumi yne eshte i gatuar mbrapsht dhe dicka e mire eshte e pamundur te behet midis poleve te kunderta, besoj se te votosh poziten eshte me frytedhenese.

MaChO

----------


## DiGiTeX

Une personalisht do te votoj per nje parti qe eshte ne opozit!
Duke patur parasysh se qeverija aktuale ka deshtuar si qeveri normalisht do tja jepja voten time nje partie te krahut te mjate ose me ndryshe opozitare.
Edhe besoj gjithashtu shpresoj se shqiperia em ardhjen e krahut te mjate ne krye te shtetit shqiptar do te jete me frytedhenes sesa qeveria e Sali Berishes!
Ka ardhur koha qe te largojme njerez qe kane pase qene bijet e diktaures se Enver Hoxhes dhe ne krye te vendosim te rinje .. sepse rina do ta coje shqiperine perpara.Dhe jo mbrapa sic e coi z.Sali Berisha 15 vende ne 1 vit qeversije te tij.

Kalofshi Mire !

----------


## Tekanjozja

*Duke pasur shum kohe jasht shqiperis ,se kam vendosur akoma, me sa kam par edhe degjuar, iken nje parti e vjen nje e populli shqiptar ngeli ne vend numero ,kshuqe kjo te ben te ulesh edhe te mendosh ,ndoshta edhe te thuash po pse te votoj ,kur shumicen e rasteve votat vidhen e sbehet si do nje pupull, por si duan disa individ te vetem , jemi ber per tu ardhur keq, ne cduar kemi ren medet per ne .......*

----------


## MaDaBeR

Une ne qytetin ku jetoj vete do te votoj kryetarin aktual te bashkise, i cili eshte kanditat i partive ne pozite, ose thene me sakte i te djathteve. Voten time pro pozites e argumentoj me punen qe eshte bere ne qytetin tim nga qeverisja e kesaj force politike, jane shtruar shume rruge brenda qytetit, sheshi i qytetit eshte rikonstruktuar i teri, uji i pijshem nuk mungon 24 ore gjithashtu dhe energjia elektrike nuk mungon pothuajse fare. Gjithashtu meqe qeverisja per momentin eshte e djathte, po te ishte e tille dhe qeverisja vendore nuk do kishte konflikte ekzekutiv-vendore, sic tani per momentin ka ne disa rrethe te Shqiperise. Gjithashtu dhe qeveria aktuale ka punuar shume dhe frytet u shikuan edhe djem, ku ne nje takim te BE, Shqiperise iu be ftesa qe ne 2008 te jete pjese e NATO. 

Keto jane argumentet e mia me te cilen mbroj voten time pro Pozites.

*Lukas*

----------


## Brari

vendodhja tirane thote Lukasi dhe do votoje aktualin.. pra i bie ed ramen..

behuni te sakte..
Une do te votoja nje gjerman anglez apo danezo suedez per kryetar bashkie ne cilin do qytet te shqiperise..

nuk shoh ndonje qe ka vizion sipas shijes time.. tek asnjera pale..

edvini  nuk eshte tjeter vec nje vazhdues i kelmend brojkave.. pra gjej bace e lulishte e shpija  private e futja ne grataciell.. apo varg gratacielash.. 

edvini ndryshon nga kryetaret PD-iste te bashkise tiranes dikur vetem nga ustalleku.. ne vjedhje e reklam..
Ai di te reklamoje.. di te vjedhe.. e di te bej per vete miletin.. 

akoma skam degjuar qe Pd te jet mbledhur e te kete analizuar strategjine  e te ndertuarit te nje qyteti..  apo se cfar u be nga kelmendo brojkat.. ku gabuan.. pse ska me oksigjen tirana.. a duhet ndertuar me ne tirane.. ku do shkoj ky m.ut ka.ko sh.urre e 1 milion banorve te tiranes.. 
lana as sh.urren e caco fino nano malo braces ska me fuqi ta coje jasht tirane..  e sidomos mbas orgjive te tyre ..

Ku do luajn femijet e tiranes..  ku do shetisin njerzit ne kembe.. ku do pin nje kafe pa gelltitur squfur e dioksid karboni e plumbi..  ku do ecin bicikletistet..  ku do kalojne rrugen te moshuarit..  ku do kaloj zjarrfiksi ne rast zjarri.. po ambulanca si do shkoj shpejt deri ne spital..  ku jan oborret e shkollave ku kendet sportive..ku shetitoret me pem e bare.. ku parqet..
jan dh.jere tere qytet.. 
ta ka dhen nje leje per shpi a vile ty Zogu apo abedin nepravishta ktu e 70 vjet me pare.. ta morri regjimi enverit e aty banoj 50 vjet e me shume selman selmanaj nga terbaci.. qe sherbeu si oficer ndjekjeje ne ministri te hysnikapo manush kadri mehmetit..  e tani dham ne vote per partine tjater ..pra e shkallmuam ne  me vote regjimin qe ta mori ty vilen e te perdhunoj 50 vjet..  e tani erdhe ti nipo mbesa e atij pronarit qe vdiq ne lushnje apo roskovec.. apo laprake..  e tani ti.. therret arben malon e rucin e u thua.. na mo ndertoni ne vilo bahcen time nje grataciel a 4  sa te dali e me ipni muan 2-3 hyrje.. 
dhe ay varg gratacielash ma zuri mua diellin e neve lagjes qe votuam qe te ndrrohet sistemi e qe ti te marresh prone.. e ti po ata m.uta i bere miljadara e banor ne katet lart te na hedhin shu.rren neve .. e te thithin 24 ore diezelin plumbin e squfurin e benxave te mafies qe tash banojne ketu e jo me ne memaliaj e llakatund..  e na kalojne para hundeve tona cdo dite.. 
atje i kan marre ata bahcet e shkojne verojne ne fshatin e tyre.. e ne pa fshat e pa qytet.. 

keshtu mendon nje qytetar tirane..


duheshin vene rregulla..

e tani askush nuk ndreq dot gje..
eshte vone..

kanceri po ben kerdine ne tirane..
aty ska me ajer..

kte e kuptojme ne qe jetojme ne vendet ku ajri ruhet nga shteti e nuk lejohet ta dh.jese askush..

----------


## PRI-LTN

Une jam i prirur qe ne zgjedhjet lokale te votoj per personin dhe vizionin e tij pa marre parasysh partine apo krahun.

Jam pothuajse i bindur qe do ti bojkotoj keto zgjedhje, megjithate vendimin do ta marr pas fushates elektorale qe do te bejne kandidatet. Ti degjojme nje here.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Si rezident i qytetit të Tiranës do të votoj për kanditatin dhe kryebashkiakun aktual Edi Ramën, ndërsa për kandidatët e këshillit bashkiak të njësisë 5-së e cila është miniqendra e zonës ku ndodhem, votën do t'ia jap LSI-së. 

Votën Edi Ramës ja jap jo për të si person juridik apo fizik, por për të si Drejtues i sukseshëm i një bashkie, dhe po ashtu për rolin e tij në reformimin e një partie dhe të një bashkimi partish nën siglën "opozita e bashkuar." Çdokush gabon gjatë punës, dhe po ashtu në punët e bashkisë së Tiranës ka mangësi, si psh organizimi jo fort i mirë i kalendarit të punëve publike në qytet, dhe izolimi i kantiereve të këtyre punimeve, por duke vënë në peshore të metat dhe të mirat, për mendimin tim, të mirat janë më të shumta nga drejtimi i bashkisë nga Edi Rama. Nën drejtimin e tij qyteti është zhvilluar më tej, dhe kam besim se do të bëhet edhe më mirë nëse është po prap ky drejtues në krye. Megjithatë për personin Edi Rama kam rezerva, që nga fjalori i tij jo fort i pastër kaherë, gjeri tek  reagimet e tij të zjarrta ndaj pozitës. Jam plotësisht kundër atakimit dhe disa mënyrave me të cilën ai bën politikë, por në bashki ai ka bërë një punë të falemnderueshme.

Votën për kanditat për këshillin bashkiak ja jap LSI-së sepse kjo forcë më duket më me moral, më me njerzillëk, dhe më korrekte se çdo parti tjetër në Republikën e Shqipërisë.

Nëse PDK-ja do të kishte një kandidat të saj për qytetin e Tiranës do ta konsideroja, pasi së fundi si forcë e re në skenën e republikës po mban qëndrime të drejta dhe zgjidhënëse ndaj problemeve që ka jeta dhe nevojat e qytetarëve të Shqipërisë.

Koalicioni i qeverisjes ekzekutive më duket ka më shumë dështime sesa arritje. Ndryshe nga shumë shqiptarë, unë s'i harroj premtimet e para një viti e gjysëm që pati bërë kryetari Berisha, dhe konstatoj se shumica e tyre po ngelen një demagogji e pastër. Personalisht ende pres të pajisem me një Kartë Identiteti që Berisha premtoi se do ta kishim nga gjysma e parë e vitit që jemi, por ende s'ka gjë. Kjo është e keqja më e vogël që po ndodh... Konstatoj se asnjë reformë s'është bërë në kodin zgjodhor, asnjë nen i kodit aktual zgjedhor nuk po zbatohet dhe respektohet nga maxhoranca, të cilën ka përgjegjësinë t'i zbatoj sepse është ajo në qeveri, në maxhorancë, por dëgjoj prej zënëdhënësve të saj të marri përsipër çdo sinjual të mirë që vjen nga perëndimi, dhe t'ia mveshi opozitës çdo sinjal negativ që vjen po prap nga perëndimi. 

Përfundimisht PD-ja s'më duket parti në plotë kuptimin e fjalës "parti" që do të thotë "bashkim i disa njerëzve me disa mendime dhe synime të përbashkëta", por më duket një berisha-parti ku po s'mendove apo bëre si kryetari, më mirë dil jashtë vetë së të përjashtojnë me shqelma. Dhe Berisha mund t'i ketë duart e pastra, por gojën e ka blozë... Është një shprehje në bibël, "njeriun nuk e bën pis çka fut në goj, por çka nxjerrë prej saj..."

Për kohët që janë në Shqipëri, jam kundra akuzave të ndërsjellta PD-PS, jam kundra zëvëndësimit të nënpunësve civil nga militantë, dhe kundra reformave me heqje dhe vënie njerëzish në detyra institucionale. 

Jam për më shumë ndërgjegjësim qytetar, për më shumë respekt njerëzor, dhe i rregullave civile, thënë ndryshe respekt ndaj ligjeve. Për mendimin e lirë, dhe për gjykimin e drejtë.

Drini,
Tiranë.

----------


## rapist

o plako nujk ia vle me votu o burre.kto kan 16 vjet qe na terheqin per hunde.me mire ta morin veshkur te shofin pjesmarrjen ne votime aty ke 30%

----------


## Forumisti

nuk mund ta benit me emra konkret kete sondazh????

----------


## DiGiTeX

O Lukas dmth ti do votosh krahun e djathte sepse ju be ftesa shqiperise per hyrje ne Nato ne 2008??

E ke gabim ajo ftese u anullua dhe shqiperia do hyje ne nato nqs arime kushtet e natos me baza ushtarake qe ne shqiperi nuk besoj se ka nonje te cilesise se larte.

Por edhe nqs do hynin ne nato ato jaen marveshjet e lena pergjysem te Partise Socialiste.

Kalofsh mire !

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Do te votoj per Kryetarin aktual....

----------


## King_Arthur

Një parti në pozitë 

dmth per Kryetarin aktual  ARDIAN TURKUN

----------


## Sanial

Nje parti ne pozite patjeter qe duhet me votue,
por ama i baj thirrje e lektoratait qe te votojne per njerez e jo per parti.
Se kush ja don te miren kti populli te vuejtun e te rrjepun nga qdo sistem e nga qdo parti tash na e dime,
 POR JU KSHILLOJ QE TE VOTONI PER ATE PARTI DHE PERSONA QE JU MENDONI SE E VJEDHIN DHE GENJEJN KET POPULL MA PAK.
Han ai qe ka e jo ai qe don.

----------


## artur

Me beri kenaqesi sondazhi! Por une jam i anshem, nuk jam i pa parti. 
Krahu im eshte -Ajo parti qe lufton te kaluaren tone nen regjimin komunist, qe lufton ate  parti qe erdhi me lufte dhe me gjak ne pushtet (pergjithesisht gjak shqiptari), qe e çoi shqiperine ne anemi gjaku deri ne vitin 1990 dhe perseri nuk donte te linte qeverine pa lufte!( NUK MUND TE HARROJ UNE -fshataret qe na luteshin ne femijeve ne vitet 
80-te ti blinim buke sepse shitesja e qytetit kishte urdhrin : -mos ti shitet buke fshatarit ne qytet -- ,,, nuk e kam me te degjuar, E KAM JETUAR VETE! E KAM PARE ME SYTE E MI!---Buke them te hanin femija!!!!!!!!!).
  E keqja eshte se shoh qe e majta nuk do te leshoje asgje pa gjak! Gjak shqiptari!  Duket sikur kete here shqiptaret edhe pse vazhdojne te mos kene drita, nuk jane te gatshem te behen mashe e te majtes si ne 97-ten (atehere populli kishte humbur parate!). Do te doja shume qe te mos ishte nje Ishkomunist si Sali Berisha ne krye te luftes me te keqen me te madhe ne shqiperi. Por Sali Berisha po tregon ç'do dite e me teper, qe eshte i vetmi ne gjendje ti beje balle perbindeshit (E majta shqiptare eshte lindur, formuar, edukuar, shperblyer, mbeshtetur gjithe jeten nga ata qe jane armiqte e Kosoves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  Duam nje njeri per Tiranen! Nuk duam nje njeri qe punon vetem per tiranen e re e per bulevardin!
Dikur Edi Rama shante te kaluaren sa une, me shume se une? Tani Edi duket sikur eshte gjyshi partizan qe po kerkon pensionin e luftes (lexo:VOTEN PER LUFTE)
  Dua paqe ne tirane! Dua edhe gjyshin partizan (sa kohe nuk kujton me mall lidhjet me serbet, ruset,kinezet dhe me komunistet ane e mbane Botes)

----------


## ELDORADO

*per Te Djathtet Mo Cuna Per Demokratet Republikanet Etj Etj
Se Ca Mendoni Juve Ti Leme Hajdutat Te Vijne Perseri Ne Pushtet???!!!!!!!!!jo Smund Ti Leme Dhe Kete E Kemi Vet Ne Ne Dore,fatkeqesisht Une Zdo Jem Ne Shqiperi Per Votime*

----------


## Flori

nuk e di nqs e kam te drejten te votoj kete her , por nqs do me jepet e drejta do te votoja per kandidatin aktual per te mos pasur dhe shum ndryshime te tjera . pasi ne shqiperi esht ber zakon ( po e prishim kete sepse e kan ber "ata" dhe "ne" e bejm me te mir ) 

Vota: Kandidati Aktual

----------


## artur

Nese populli ka dhene voten e tij heren e fundit per ti dhene qeverisjen e Tiranes ne dore Edi Rames PER TRE VJET, (me 20 janar mbaron mandati) me ç'te drejte duan socialistet dhe aleatet e tyre TE SHTYNE ZGJEDHJET??????????? Te gjithe komunistet dhe bijte e tyre nuk u lodhen duke marre neper kembe popullin shqiptar duke folur per drejtesi!? Pas 20 janarit Edi Rama nuk eshte me kryebashkiaku! Pike! Le ta drejtoje Tiranen nje i komision po te doje, por Edi Rama s'ka mandat pas 20 janarit (le ti fitoje dhe nje here tjeter po te doje)! LE TE SHTYHEN ZGJEDHJET, PO MANDATI MBAROI!!!!!!!! KJO ESHTE ELEMENTARE!!!!!!!!!!
  Po sikur ne fund te mandit te Saliut te kerkoje Sali Berisha me justifikime te shtyhen zgjedhjet? E merrni me mend qe do ta digjnin fare parlamentin komunistet "ne emer te popullit"!!!!!!!!!!
  1-KODI I VJETER ZGJEDHOR ESHTE BERE NGA SOCIALISTET (ne 8 vjet qeverisje).
  2-LISTAT E VOTIMIT JANE BERE NGA SOCIALISTET (ne 8 vjet korrupsion).
Pse se lene vendin te beje zgjedhje me rregullat qe ata vete kane bere? Pse nuk lene te qete vendin dhe te merren te gjithe sebashku me pune te vertete te dobishme per çeshtjen me te madhe shqiptare te momentit PAVARESINE E KOSOVES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  O VELLEZER KEMI HALLE! PO! ARMIQTE E SHQIPERISE JANE PO ATO, NE SHEKUJ!

Ju lutem: mos fusni tekste gazetash, thoni mendimin tuaj!!Rezulton qe te gjitha gazetat dhe mediat ne Shqiperi dalin me humbje ekonomike ne bilançin e fund vitit-KU I GJEJNE PARATE PER TE BERE POLITIKE TE NJEANSHME????????????????????),

----------


## King_Arthur

normalisht qe per demokratet

----------


## Jimmi_1978

*Te mos votosh eshte njejte sikur te besh vetevrasje* pra sikur nje njeri i lodhur nga jeta duke mos pasur guximin te ballafaqohet me sfidat qe idalin para vendose te bej vetevrasje dhe kjo per mua eshte ikje nga realiteti lenje e jetes tuaj ne duart e tjeter kujt. Ose shqiptaret kane arsye te votojne si ne Shqiperi ashtu edhe ne Kosove ose askush tjeter. Njeriu voton per te shprehur pakenaqesine per njerezit qe qeverisin me vendin tend ose per te perkrahur njerezit qe po bejne nje pune te mire per vendin tend, prandaj mendoj qe percindja e votuesve duhet te kaloj 80%.
Se kujt do ia jap voten eshte problem tjeter por po te votoja ne Shqiperi do votoja per PD qe eshte ne pozite ne nivel qendror dhe opozite ne nivel bashkie (Tirane).
Nuk jam i kenaqur me aftesite e liderit qe ka kjo parti por jam i fascinuar me vullnetin dhe deshiren per t'i pare shqiptaret ne Europe qe ka z.Sali Berisha.
Per opoziten mendoj qe ka mjaft emra te mire ne kete parti por rrugen te cilen e ndjekin dhe disa emra ne kete parti jane mjaft te dyshimte per mua.

----------

